# what is this ?



## airborne-baz (Aug 27, 2008)

hi all just had a neighbour pass me a lizard/frog looking but it looks like a baby lizard so would like to know what it is before i just put it out in the cold any help would be great soz about pics there the best i can get with it being so small. oh and it has red all up its stomach any help would be great thanks 

Baz


----------



## Jamz (Nov 22, 2007)

It's a NEWT!!


----------



## airborne-baz (Aug 27, 2008)

just found out we have a nature reserve not far away gonna put it in water with a log in a small tank and take it to the reserve tomorrow cheers pal


----------



## Jamz (Nov 22, 2007)

s'ok, theyre gettin real rare those, these days unfortunately :/


----------



## wolves121121 (Mar 27, 2008)

its a female smooth newt should be fine to put back outside


----------

